# Driver Wheel Training (DWT) for ACISS



## Gulruthina (2 Sep 2012)

I don't know how to drive any sort of vehicle. Would that be a problem? I'm currently registered for the course and I'm worried it would be a problem. Or will they teach me how to drive from scratch?


----------



## MikeL (2 Sep 2012)

You aren't the first person to do a driver wheel course without having a civvie license.  The course might be more challenging for you,  but it is do able.


----------



## startbutton (2 Sep 2012)

Don't worry to much about not having any driving experience. I taught a few pers with little to no time behind the wheel, I actually kind of preferred them because they had no bad habits to break them of.  Just listen to your instrs and all will be good. have fun on the crse.


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Sep 2012)

You're definitely going to be more nervous than other members on the course, but you will definitely have fun. I had a member on my Dvr Wheel Course whose first vehicle she had ever driven was an LSVW... a little scary bombing down the highway with her, but she passed the course.

Have fun with the offroad portion


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Sep 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> I don't know how to drive any sort of vehicle. Would that be a problem? I'm currently registered for the course and I'm worried it would be a problem. Or will they teach me how to drive from scratch?



I learned to drive on the LSVW, and was driving MLVWs with trailers for road moves to Borden from Kingston before I even got my G2. Driver examiner looked at me wierd when he asked if I was nervous about the 401 and said I've driven on it all the time.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2012)

That's what the course is designed to teach you. How to drive.

Quit panicking and pay attention to your instructors.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

